# Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr



## bobby (23. September 2008)

*Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

Ich spiele schon lange in der Auflösung von 1920x1200 mich würde mal interessieren welche Auflösung ihr spielt

Habe jetzt mal die 4 häufigsten Auflösungen aufgeliestet denke das vielleicht schon mehr Leute mit 24 zöller spielen weil die auch nicht mehr sehr teuer sind


----------



## Special_Flo (23. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

ich spiele auf 1440x900 also 16:10 bei 19"


----------



## Lee (23. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1680x1050 natürlich


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

Jetzt noch in 1280 x 1024, aber bald in 1680x 1050


----------



## Fifadoc (23. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

ich kann nix anklicken. Zocke meist Fenstermodus auf 1440*900.


----------



## DanielX (23. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

Wie bei der letzden Abstimmung habe ich immer noch 1680*1050. 

Aber ich stell die auch gerne mal eine Stufe runter um bei Crysis mehr fps zu haben.


----------



## maaaaatze (23. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

ich zocke 1680x1050 wenn ich mal spiele


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

Ein 24er war finanziell einfach nie drinnen und 1920 x 1080 auf einem 22 Zöller ist wohl eher für angeschlossenen Konsolen gedacht _(= 1080 dpi)_. Deshalb ...

*1680 x 1050*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1680x1050 

22" hatten anfang des jahres einfach das beste P/L verhältnis!


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1920x1200.

Momentan aber mehr in 320x200 oder so


----------



## Maggats (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1680x1050


----------



## Triple-Y (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1440x900  (19" Breitbild ist wohl nicht sooo üblich, wa?^^)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

An meinen 226BW lasse ich nur den Catalyst mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 ran


----------



## emmaspapa (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1920x1200 wenn ich nur spiele. Da ich aber nebenbei häufig die TV-Anwendung laufen habe, reduziere ich die Auflösung und spiele im Fenster, damit ich das TV-Bild noch sehen kann (auch im relativ kleinem Fenster). Dazu dann noch unten rechts TS im Fenster und der TFT ist komplett ausgenutzt


----------



## Haekksler (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1152 x 768  (syncmaster 900sl)

is ja leider nich dabei ....


----------



## Fransen (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*



Triple-Y schrieb:


> 1440x900  (19" Breitbild ist wohl nicht sooo üblich, wa?^^)



Doch, ich spiele auch auf einem 19" Wide, in einer Auflösung von 1440x900.


----------



## maGic (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

Ich zocke aus gewohnheit in 1280X1024, wenn es mehr darf dann 1600x1200.

Auf einer 19"CRt Marke LG Flatron von 1999. Die hat intergierte USB-Hub

Die habe ich von Müll rausholen, die funktioniert beste, sie ist fast neuwertig.
Ich wunderte dass Leute sowas wegschmeißen,

Egal, irdenwann bekommt ich Pentium 4 von Müll ins meine Hand und verkaufen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1280x1024 19er BenQ FP91GX

@magic: die Grammatik ist immer noch verbesserungswürdig


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> An meinen 226BW lasse ich nur den Catalyst mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 ran



Same here... halt mit GeForce, aber Bildschirm und Auflösung passt scho.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

[X] 1440*900 , ich kann also auch nichts anklicken


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1280 x1024 momentan. Iwann hol ich mir was größeres.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

Ich spiel in HD-Ready auf der PS3


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

Ich zocke zur Zeit mit max. 1680x150 mit einem LG Flatron W2252TQ (siehe hier).
In Crysis bleib ich aber bei den üblichen 1280x1024.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

Jeah untere Fahnenstange du bist meine 
 ich spiele auf einen 4 Jahre alten 15 Zoll billig TFT von Gericom (da werdet ihr doch alle neidisch) 
Dank meiner 9600GT läuft selbst Crysis in Very High (DX10 + 64 bit) fast durchgängig flüssig 


MFG


----------



## Potman (25. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

eigentlich immer 1680x1050 aber auch manchmal 1440x900 zb. bei Crysis @ 22" Widescreen TFT


----------



## MaN!aC (25. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

Eigentlich immer 1440x900, manchmal 1680x1050 wenn ich den TFT meines Dads dran habe.

MfG MaN!aC


----------



## RedBrain (27. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

beim Spielen benutze ich 1280x1024x32bpp. alte spiele beherrschen nur 1280x960


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1680x1050 und das immer!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Overlocked (27. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1680x 1050. Manchmal auch auf 1920x 1200 Auch wenn es offiziell nicht von meinen LCD unterstützt wird


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1680x1050


----------



## Hardwell (19. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Auflösung von TFT oder CRT spielt ihr*

1920 x 1080


----------

